# 2005 Maxima Clutch Pedal issues



## halveen (Aug 16, 2009)

I have been doing some research on my 05 Max and have seen several similar post but none with an answer that sounds like resolved the problem.

I bought a 05 Maxima in Fall of 2007. It had 28000 miles on it. Now I have over 75000 on it. At about 35000 I had an issue with the clutch pedal. When depressed, the clutch pedal would not fully return to normal position. It would stay against firewall.

It would literally only return 1 to 2 inches. The clutch is certainly disengaged and the car does just fine. It was sometimes a bit difficult to shift because you only have the 1 inch of travel to shift... very awkward.

I took it in and of course they "Have never seen anything like it". Also, of course, I was unable to reproduce the problem when I brought it in. I took it to another place to have it looked at. They bled the line and were not sure if it would help, it did not.

I have had the problem recently and it is driving me crazy. People say maybe the master, maybe the slave, maybe the fluid... I also see several post of that not solving the issue.

It does seem to be more problematic when driving long distances and the summer has brought the issue up more than the winter.

Generally the clutch pedal travel will get better especially if I turn the car off for any period of time. Sometimes it gets better while driving.

Does this makes sense to anyone? Please help.


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

I would replace the master cylinder and the slave cylinder. It's the only guaranteed fix if it's a hydraulic system issue. I would however have it done by a dealer because the master cylinder needs to be adjusted so the clevis pin floats freely when the pedal is released. And really no one else knows anything about that. Also bleeding them is a bitch. The only other thing it could be is the pressure plate.


----------



## halveen (Aug 16, 2009)

*Thanks*

I am going to have someone look at those items. That has been about the extent of suggestions. It has been a bit annoying... I have seen other people replace these 2 and it has not worked. If I get some feedback, I will let you know. Thanks.


----------

